# Cyprus Employment Visa – Requirements = Non-Bankruptcy Certificate?



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Friends,

Currently I am working in Dubai / UAE,

I am planning to move to Cyprus / Europe on an employment Visa, but my new employer needs Non-Bankruptcy Certificate to apply my work permit,

I have a NRE Account with a local Bank in dubai / U.A.E.

Kindly advice how can I get / apply Non-Bankruptcy Certificate & where from in Dubai?

An earlier reply would be greatly appreciated,

Many thanks,

Jet Li


----------

